# Xpress vs Alumacraft vs Weldbilt vs Grizzly jon boats



## bsanders (Jan 29, 2012)

Which one and why? Looking at the 16' to 17' all welded boats. they are all within a few hundred bucks. Going to be a electric only tourney setup.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 29, 2012)

Any one of those is a nice boat but i have read reviews of the welds in the grizzlys breaking.If it is electric only then any of the choices will be a good one.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 29, 2012)

check out polarkraft in kennesaw.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 29, 2012)

Grizzly weld breaks r old news, thats old style, and then that was boats in big lakes beating the chop. I have a grizzly 08 and its fine.


----------



## Torqeedo (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 17ft alumacraft all electric for small lakes. I think it is a 60" transom.


----------



## alexmlane (Jan 30, 2012)

I had an Xpress X19 years ago and it was the best aluminum boat I ever owned. I also had a couple of G3 aluminum boats which were good ones too.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Weldbilt.  

If you have it in the running, it sounds like you are looking to get a nearly bare hull, and rig it out yourself (or get someone to).  

Given that, I have regarded the weldbilts as an easier hull to start with.  Certain construction techniques they use facilitate later modification - more so than the Xpress or Tracker boats.  I thought about sending Alumacraft a tape measure after I worked on one of their 1648s.

As far as finished, rigged out boats, Xpress does make an excellent rig.  I would have no problem owning an X19 if I could.   But, for boats requiring a mod, I'd prefer the weldbilt.


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2012)

I am happy with my Weldbilt boat. I have seen used Trackers just a few years old with welds broken loose. They had been used as river boats but I saw no problems with used Weldbilts used as river boats and thats one of the things that made my decision when I was shopping around. The other thing about the Weldbilts is you can get them in a thinner hull thickness which makes for a lighter boat. I don't plan on fishing mine with a gas motor or if I do running where I am going to damage the hull so the thinner hull works for me. It was a big advantage last year for me when I was launching in places with very little water like Juliette. I could easily launch the 17 foot boat by hand pushing it off the trailer and pick it up at the end of the day to put it back on the trailer.  You are welcome anytime to come check out my boat if you would like to see one in person without driving to Alabama.


----------



## AlanShort (Jan 30, 2012)

I have an aluminacraft and its not welded tho. love it but i would rather have one that is just in case


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 30, 2012)

Best thing to do is search out actual buyer reviews on the particular boat you want to know about (google em)...i like to do my homework before making a purchase too.....I have read alot of reviews  on  recently purchased grizzlies/trackers with busted welds,cracked hulls and  even the paint being the only thing holding ribs to the hull where welds did not flow.Customer service is also a key complaint with the tracker lineup.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 30, 2012)

thats what I'm trying to do here mr chris. and so far its helped a lot.


----------

